# Watercooling my PC



## FredrikE (Sep 17, 2008)

I need some advice on how to cool my PC.
While playing crysis, or any other high graph. demanding game, my PC tends to turn itself off. I ran the program called speedfan that determined that the temperatures in my PC was too high. 
I was adviced to buy Antec tricool 120mm fans because they are one of the best fans available on the market.
So I bought 4 of em, but it didn't quite solve my problem. I have no doubt it improved the sirculation in my PC but I'd like to enjoy my games without having my PC turning itself off every minute or so.
I understand that 2 graph cards produce a lot of heat, but I'd like to know if the only way out of this problem is to get a watercooling system which can cool down both my graph cards and my CPU?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

We need some more information; what temperatures are you getting at Idle and under load?
Make and model case?
Position of all fans (top,side rear, front)?
Are they blowing in or out?
What cooler do you have on your CPU?


----------



## FredrikE (Sep 17, 2008)

Cooler Master Stacker nVidia Edition, w/ 850W PSU
AMD Athlon 64 x 2 6400+ 3.2GHz (AM2)
Mobo: ASUS_M2N32-SLI_Deluxe_WIFI_ED
2GB OZC Nvidia SLI
1x Samsung spinpoint 250GB
20x NEC DVD R/RW/DL Lightscribe
2 x XFX GeForce 9600GT 740M 512MB XXX GDDR3, 
PCI-Express 2.0, 740M Alpha Dog Edition
D-Link Xtreme N PCI Express
Desktop Adapter, PCIe, 802.11n (draft 2.0)

Temp Idle:
temp1:47C
temp2:36
temp3:51
CPU:-64
Internal:33
Remote:-64
Core:43


Temp load: (readings done while McAfee and Ad-Aware was running)
temp1:51
temp2:38
temp3:59
CPU:-64
Internal:33
Remote:-64
Core:47

Fan positioning:
1 x 120mm stock fan in the front (intake)
1 x 120mm Antec tricool in the rear (exhaust)
1 x 120mm Antec tricool on the top (exhaust)
2 x 120mm Antec tricool on the side (intake)
1 x 120mm stock fan also on the side (intake)

1 x 80mm stock fan on the CPU


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

which version of speedfan? 

It seems it cannot read the CPU sensor. 

what are BIOS thermal reports?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Try something like core temp, unless you have a faulty sensor must be a speedfan prob. http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## FredrikE (Sep 17, 2008)

Speedfan version 4.35.

core temps using core temp version 0.99.3:

Core #0: 43 (0% load)
Core #1: 39 (0% load)

Core #0: 52 (93% load)
Core #1: 46 (100% load)


----------



## FredrikE (Sep 17, 2008)

For the BIOS thermal reports I went into the Hardware monitoring option and got the temps on the CPU an the m/b

CPU: 50
m/b: 38


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

I got the same CPU and your temps are a little high for idle, but I wouldn't think your rig should shut down. You got enough fans in your case. What's your computer set at in the bios for when the temps are too high? I use a Thermaltake BigWater CPU cooling system. My idle right now is 26C with my browser and media player going. Under load in Rainbow Six Vegas 2, my cpu hits around 37C after about an hour or so. I also use Antecs fans. They're loud, but push more air than any other. Before my liquid system, I used a Noctua air cooler and it did a great job at keeping my CPU cool.


----------



## FredrikE (Sep 17, 2008)

Where do I find that option in BIOS? I've been through every tab but can't find where you set the temps.
This whole shutting down thing must be a new problem, because I was playing age of conan on max graph. for about 2-3 months before I stopped playing the game.


----------



## FredrikE (Sep 17, 2008)

So there's no hope for my PC then?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Look in the manual, I thnk those options don't appear in the bios until Qfan is enabled. Look in the bios settings section and it will tell you what new options appear when you enable things, so look at the Qfan part.

edit: btw, have you redone the thermal paste between the cpu and heatsink?


----------



## FredrikE (Sep 17, 2008)

Even when the CPU and Chassis Q-fan enabled I only got the qhoise to change the CPU or Chassis profile.
And no, I haven't changed the thermal paste in a while, I'm thinkin of changing my heatsink and thermal paste for something new. 
I looked at some thermal pastes and I want to buy the Artctic Silver 5 paste 
(http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm), 
any other suggestions that might be better than this?

I was looking a bit around and found out that the Zalman CNPS9700 NT 
(http://www.zalman.co.kr/Eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=165) 
might be a good choise. Any other good suggestions?


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Arctic Silver 5 is a great choice and is used by 9/10 computer power users. Personally, I opted for Notcua's NT-H1 Thermal Compund found below. It works great and my temps have never been lower. It's a bit expensive, though, but worth it. Almost $15 for 3 grams.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=13&lng=en


----------



## FredrikE (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help  I'm gonna change the heatsink and see what the results tell me


----------

